# Magic mouse trop sensible



## SPIDEY (30 Décembre 2009)

salut
voilà j'ai acheté la Magic Mouse très bien par contre je lui reproche d'être beaucoup trop sensible
parfois à peine j'effleure la souris à droite ou à gauche et elle m'affiche recharger a page ou bien ouvrir dans une autre fenêtre 
Est ce qu'il y a possibilité de regler cette sensibilité ?
merci 
Pat

---------- Post added at 20h40 ---------- Previous post was at 20h07 ----------

je précise que cela m'arrive quand j'utilise Mouse Wizard
Autre chose avec ce logiciel on peut faire apparaitre les applications en faisant un balayage 2 doigts gauche droite mais lorsque je clique sur une appli elle ne s'ouvre pas
un coup de main ou un logiciel mieux à me proposer ?
Je précise je suis sous 10.5.8
merci


----------



## choumou (30 Décembre 2009)

Le programme au top pour Leopard (10.5.8) est MagicPrefs, tu peut régler la sensibilité du tactile et il est bien stable (dernière version) contrairement à Mouse Wizard.


----------



## SPIDEY (30 Décembre 2009)

oui c'est un peu mieux mais la sensibilité est reglée comment ?
Mettre sur extreme ou relaxed ?
L'un comme l'autre cela reste très sensible


----------



## choumou (30 Décembre 2009)

Oui peut-être que c'est juste pour le tap finalement, je sais pas je n'ai pas touché a ce curseur, pour moi la sensibilité me va très bien.
Mais pour avoir essayé Mousewizard je préfère 1000 fois MagicPrefs.


----------



## SPIDEY (31 Décembre 2009)

oui c'est un peu mieux mais en voulant par exemple répondre à ton message Dashboard vient de s'ouvrir alors que normalement il faut taper au milieu pour l'ouvrir et non pas un click gauche comme je viens de le faire !
Si quelqu'un peut m'en dire un peu plus sur les réglages de Magic Prefs
A noter lorsque je n'utilise ni Magic Pref ni Mouse Wizard la sensibilité est bonne 
Merci
Pat


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2009)

Je n'utilise aucun des logiciels existants pour étendre les possibilités de la Magic Mouse et au vu des problèmes exposés ici ou là suite à l'utilisation de ces logiciels, je sens que je ne suis pas prêt de le faire.

Je préfère attendre qu'Apple le fasse.


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2009)

Moi en faite je n'ai mis que les swipes à deux doigt vers le haut pour affiché le bureau et deux doigt vers le bas pour avoir exposé, le plus important selon moi.


----------



## SPIDEY (31 Décembre 2009)

je crois que je vais faire comme toi IDuck car vraiment imparfait ses logiciels
A noté aucun problème de sensibilité sans l'utilisation de l'un ou l'autre
Mon but dans l'utilisation des logiciels était avant tout pour Dashboard, exposé et bureau
Pour Dashboard F4 ira très bien et pour le reste je peux m'en passer
Maintenant si il y a d'autres point de vue et astuces, je suis preneur


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2009)

Essaye peut-être les coins actifs je m'en servais avant que je trouve MagicPrefs, le coin gauche c'était pour exposé de toutes les fenêtres et le coin droit pour afficher le bureau, mais tu peut régler comme tu veux.


----------



## SPIDEY (31 Décembre 2009)

Comment je règle ça ?


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2009)

Préférences système -> exposé et Spaces, tu va dans l'onglet exposé (enfin sous Léopard sous Snow je ne sais pas si c'est pareil) et tu te fais plaisir à tout régler comme tu veux.


----------



## SPIDEY (31 Décembre 2009)

ok merci
moi aussi je suis sous Léopard
je te tiens au courant


----------



## SPIDEY (3 Janvier 2010)

Bon Exposé et Spaces sont une bonne alternative ils complètent bien l'utilisation de la Magic Mouse en tout cas nettement mieux que Magic Prefs et Mouse Wizard
Ennattendant une mise à jour de Apple cela me va parfaitement


----------

